# Lookin' For New Colt......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I went to a recent gunshow and sold one of my S&W Model 29s, the 6" full lug custom job. This gun had had its original barrel replaced with an 8 3/8" full lug barrel by the factory, and was pinned and recessed. Its odometer stood at 15,334 round fired, so really didn't ask a premium price. Anyway, the proceeds from that are going toward a .44 Special Colt New Frontier, 4 3/4", one of my all time dream guns.

At my age, I don't shoot the rip-snortin' magnums so much today, so think the .44 Special will do fine.

Bob Wright


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I love my ruger SBH but for plinking yeah the specials do a little less hand damage...Have fun with the ne w toy.


----------

